# Building a dresser cage for ball python.



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

So that's what it is.
An old 1960's(possibly older) dresser.
I've basically hollowed it out, put some no voc exterior latex paint inside the interior veneer
I've finished the first floor, but haven't siliconed anything in place, just want to see what it looks like and what you guys think.
I'm using a paint roller holding tub for te water dish. It's deep, but it tapers down and has Ridges so Loki wouldn't get stuck.( will still monitor this before using it)
Will be using some sort of mulch(the safe kind of course) I guess cypress?
Have exactly 1/3 of floor sized flexwatt on the way.
Will be drilling a slit on bottom to feel tape through, and Swiss cheese wood under it for air flow. Will cover and silicone down with plexi, so I can replace it, but she can't get shocked or anything.
I'm considering a second level with 1 or 2 entry holes to help the exploring urge mine seems to get.
Upgrading to a vivarium electronics( ?) thermostat to replace the one I have. Because it has been 6 degree off a few times.
Will be covering everything will fake vines, and will spray down weekly with f10sc and monthly scrubs downs.
I realize fixing the hide box in place will make cleaning difficult, but not impossible and I'm up to the task. She poops in her water anyways.
(Will be using a reptile water heater btw, set at 78 to help with evap.
On the left side directly over water, will have Swiss cheese holes to allow the heat fan to penetrate cage, half heat on first floor, half heat directed to second floor.
Sorry for the huge long read , just catching you guys up.
Thoughts comments, suggestions?










Thanks guys!!


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

I have quoted your picture in the 'Show me your Royal vivs' by StevenM31. I shall copy and paste here too for you.

"If that's for a Royal, I won't be surprised if he doesn't use 1/4 of it.

If it were myself, I would section it out into 3 or 4 sections and get a few more in each section. It will be used much more in that case.

Obviously you don't have to take any of my advice but it's just an idea, think about it first if I were you.:whistling2:"


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

I considered that.
But honestly this is mostly show for my benefit. I plan on keeping it all ideal temps if she does, and she's pretty curious so she will probably at least check it out lol.
It could end up as a cage for something else when she gets bigger, but for now in a one snake guy. It would be neat for the top half to house mice, but it's wood and that might make her more edgey as well.


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

I do appreciate the feedback, however!
Didn't want to sound rude or anything


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

If it's what you want then fair enough, your snake, your choice. :no1:


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks or the help/advice


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Moving stuff around.
Building some sort of snake ladder to the upper level and will have a snake hammock.
I realize Loki won't touch most of this.
But it's going in my living room and I want it to look nice.
There is no traffic other than me and my girlfriend in our apartment, so she shouldn't be scared.


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

The door is on, and shiny!


----------

